# Airlift performance bag leak



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi all,

New to air ride. I have had my Airlift Performance series bags and 3P management system on my mk5 R32 since mid-May 2018. Although I love it, I have had some issues with the right rear bag leaking often. When I start the car, whether it's been left aired-up overnight (well, at ride height which is 65 front, 60 rear), the compressor will kick on 2 out of 3 times and it will inflate the bag. 

I bought the kit used with 8k miles on it.

Upon installation, it showed no sign of leaking. 

I will say that I do not regularly air it out, so maybe that's the problem. 

My friend said that there is no such thing as a leak-proof air suspension setup. Is this true? I would hope that for what you pay for a brand new one, that there would be absolutely zero leaks.


----------



## Plausible (Jul 11, 2016)

air suspension can be leak free when installed correctly. however, due to any number of weather factors - you almost always lose a few psi overnight.

that said, here are some things you need to check:

First and foremost, you'll want a spray bottle with soapy water to trace leaks.

1. Fitting connection at manifold - check the PTC cartridge.

2. Fitting connection at the bag - check the PTC straight / elbow

3. Ensure that all air line cuts are straight

4. Spray the crimp rings of the air spring - the metal bands that hold the bag to the end cap (plate).

Spray all the aforementioned areas down with the soapy water while the system is pressurized. If something is leaking, it will bubble.


----------

